
Sometimes a Cigar Is Just a Cigar - vinnyglennon
https://www.damninteresting.com/nugget/sometimes-a-cigar-is-just-a-cigar/
======
java-man
clear abuse of executive privilege! :-)

~~~
saagarjha
I wonder if there’s a law banning “insider trading” if you have prior
knowledge of Executive Orders.

~~~
tehlike
It is still under same law, i assume. Non-public material knowledge.

